# who pionered the switch from the candle light to the lgiht bulb?



## USRobinson (Apr 20, 2011)

My song has a new science project for school, and so the big debate in the house is who pionered the first light bulb... I know that the common and easy answer to this is Edson but then we dug around and did some little research and found out this interesting character called Nikola Telsa, from the Balkans... so I don't know now my who understanding of electricty and light seems to have just been thrown out the window anyone else heard about this Tesla fellow or know anything more about this? Your imput would be much appreciated


----------



## DaveyJones (Apr 20, 2011)

Nicola Tesla worked for the russian govt. or military or something like that, and this is the reason his name
has never left obscurity, most of his inventions were state secrets at the time.

if i am not mistaken, it was Tesla who came up with Alternating currents.

google his name, theres tons of articles about him out there...


----------



## HotWire (Apr 20, 2011)

As early as 1800 scientists connected batteries to different filaments and watched them glow. In 1879 *Edison *searched for and found a practical carbon filament that would last a little longer and glow brighter than other filaments. In 1910 William David Coolage found that tungsten inside a globe would glow longer and brighter. Early flashlights were called "flashlights" because the batteries were so weak that they could only "flash" for a short time to help find something in the dark. Early flashlights were often used in houses without electricity so that people could navigate the dark rooms. [SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ken_McE (Apr 23, 2011)

Edison is generally given the credit for starting up electrification as a utility instead of a novelty. He and Tesla worked together for a while but did not get along. Edison is credited with practicalizing the incandescent bulb and Tesla with inventing the Fluorescent tube. Tesla also originated Alternating Current, which was a good thing, because DC does not travel distances at all well. 

At the time there was a lively public fight about which kind of current should be used to wire America. Tesla was a genius and eccentric who pulled bizarre ideas out of thin air and made them work. They were two members of a busy field of people who looked into this "electricity" stuff and made it all useful.

My take on it is that they both contributed to our modern society.


----------



## HooNz (Apr 24, 2011)

Edison "proved" it ok! , i can just imagine it , look at this you people look what it can do , its the future :laughing: , Telsa is a idiot he says . (which/who?)

http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2008/01/dayintech_0104

Ps- Try poking your finger on 350v+ dc (the proof also BUT don't)


----------



## HooNz (Apr 24, 2011)

Just to make sure that one does not confuse the Idiot from the Idiot .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Ohm

Above , Ohms Law , thats 1827! and well known in the Electrics science by 1900 , that's over 50 years of knowing DC does not travel well and to get DC to travel well one has to up the voltage to Kilovolts+ (poke you finger in that) , Known about before 1900! .

A Genuine Murdered Elephant , by a Genuine Con Artist , "Knowingly" , imo .

To try fool the public as they be Dense , who said American scam artists are a recent phenomena , was it bush? "The World has Changed" ? .

Paul---


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Jun 14, 2011)

HooNz said:


> Just to make sure that one does not confuse the Idiot from the Idiot .
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Ohm
> 
> ...


 
True, but Mains electricity supply from the power-stations to the regional hubs is in the range of hundreds of thousands of volts _anyway_
I think the greater advantage of AC mains over DC is the relative ease of changing the voltage with simple transformers, remember that resistors are both inefficient and only work downwards, and switchmode power supplies are a (comparatively) very recent invention.


----------



## HooNz (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok ,we'll stick with the theory and current (excuse the pun) practice .

Check these out , 400kv Dc @500MW for 374km http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_110846/article.html

then the actual mob here http://www.basslink.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=63&Itemid=74

i have seen pictures of inside the rectifier/inverter building and those Thyristor things are HUGE .

PS-look at the basslink interconnector maps link


----------



## HooNz (Jul 13, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Swan

A further bito reading .


----------



## Steve K (Jul 14, 2011)

For fun, check out the BBC program "The Secret Life of Machines" and the Electric Light episode. There's a website for the episode, and probably a youtube video with clips. Hmmm.... you can stream the videos here. 

very fun and educational!

Steve K.


----------

